# Mail



## georgee (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi, new to this forum. My wife and I are planning to move to Thailand (from USA). I'm wondering what options others have used for dealing with physical mail? Naturally we will try to keep it to a minimum, but some is unavoidable, especially the most important and sensitive things. Not sure I want to (or can) burden a family member with the job. I see professional services out there but it's a little scary to jump in blind with something like that. Thanks in advance if anyone has any helpful tips.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Thread moved to Thailand forum


----------



## georgee (Jun 28, 2015)

I thought handling mail is a universal issue, regardless of what country you move to


----------



## Wayward Wind (Aug 28, 2011)

We have used Access USA (MyUS.com | International Shipping & Package Forwarding) out of Sarasota, Florida for coming up on 15 years while living and working in some pretty remote countries. Now retired in Thailand.

Access has never failed us. They get our mail and packages, and we ste the schedule for sending on to us. They use DHL and FedEx so we have never had any shipment take more than 4 days, even to Kabul!

You might also want to consider getting a SkypeIn phone number in the US. We have one and it makes it easy for folks to reach you if they don't have access to normal Skype, and allows for a voicemail setup if you are offline on this end.


----------



## Mweiga (Sep 24, 2010)

I've had no problem with the normal airmail postal service to Thailand using a rented PO Box at my local post office in the ten years of living here.

Mail can also delivered to my house by a postman on a motorbike where the physical address is used but have found this less reliable usually because some postmen have trouble reading English and mail gets delivered to wrong addresses in the area.

Post Office box availability is often tight though - my local one at Sattahip , Chonburi Province has 80 boxes for rent and they are often fully booked. Larger post offices in major urban centres will have more boxes. Annual rent for mine is Baht 250.

Airmail from UK normally takes around 7 to 10 days although have sometimes got it in 5 days.

Airmail from Thailand also has worked reliably - never had anything go astray.

For especially important documents - financial and the like - I use DHL or UPS.


----------



## georgee (Jun 28, 2015)

Thanks guys that is really very helpful. For some reason it's one of my biggest sources of stress, worrying about mail! hehe


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

georgee said:


> Thanks guys that is really very helpful. For some reason it's one of my biggest sources of stress, worrying about mail! hehe


Georgee,

Another option for mail is the American VFW. Check This List and see if there is a VFW post near where you will be living.
The VFW has mail box service for just over $20us dollars per year. It is safe and reliable just like at home.



Best of luck

Jet Lag


----------



## Bangkok Baz (Aug 1, 2015)

Ive never had a isisue with mail sending or receiving i use ems from and in Thailand


----------

